# Is it ICK, ICH, or something else?



## t3l01v (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm at work, so I didn't have time to post an introduction- but I'm looking forward to joining this community =)

In the mean time, I have a disease question. Two neons I picked up this week from the petshop are showing spots on them. They're not white spots, more like grains of salt, but the color of sand. I THINK it's Ick, or Ich. I have not seen the fish scratching themselves. I've read on various forums that a heavy dose of salt and daily 50% water changes can cure this, so that's what I've been doing.

Can I get input from anyone on this?

5gal tank
5 neons, 5 fantail guppies, two african dwarf frogs, and a half moon male betta.


----------



## toonyace316 (Mar 19, 2010)

That is freshwater. This is the saltwater section. This thread needs to be moved.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

{Thread relocated from saltwater forum to freshwater diseases.}

Neons are extremely sensitive to aquarium salt. I do not at all agree with the course of treatment. Can you post pictures so that we can see what you are looking at?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Am I reading this right?:

5gal tank
5 neons, 5 fantail guppies, two african dwarf frogs, and a half moon male betta.

You have all those fish in a 5 gal?


----------



## t3l01v (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes. They're all quite small however, and I've an arrangement to bring them back to my local pet shop when they start getting bigger.

After I found I couldn't move this thread on my own, I started a new one here, before this one was moved. Status updates are there.


----------

